# Deck stain project gone bad - HELP



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice deck! --I moved this to 'Paint" I believe a pro painter will offer a couple of suggestions.--Moderator--oh'mike


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I use Deckscapes regularly and have never seen anything quite like this. You are stuck. Apply another coat now & it will just repel itself and simply lay on the surface without any penetration. To strip it and do over is gonna be one heckuva messy proposal. If you can live with it, I'd leave it go for now and see how it weathers. With spring/summer sunshine it will likely blend much better. I want to say you could sand the surface (to get better penetration) and reapply, but I wouldn't feel confident doing that unless I could test it on some scrap decking. My vote for now is to leave it alone, let it weather. Even though it doesn't look quite right, it's still providing a water repellant/sun blocking protection.


----------



## brownnl (Mar 11, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I use Deckscapes regularly and have never seen anything quite like this. You are stuck. Apply another coat now & it will just repel itself and simply lay on the surface without any penetration. To strip it and do over is gonna be one heckuva messy proposal. If you can live with it, I'd leave it go for now and see how it weathers. With spring/summer sunshine it will likely blend much better. I want to say you could sand the surface (to get better penetration) and reapply, but I wouldn't feel confident doing that unless I could test it on some scrap decking. My vote for now is to leave it alone, let it weather. Even though it doesn't look quite right, it's still providing a water repellant/sun blocking protection.


Have you applied a second coat within the 24hr window with success?

I've noticed that it has shown minor improvements since the pics were taken a little over a week ago. 

Sucks to spend all the time, money and effort and be unhappy with the final product. I really wish that Sherwin Williams would have given some kind of warning. Why state that a second coat can be put down within 24hrs if it's not going to dry properly?

Oh well, a frosty adult beverage may help my mood.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

put some furniture out there to take your eyes of the deck then just let nature run its course...eventually it will all blend ........i call this the ''FREE'' method of fixing that deck


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Everything that shines will slowly lose its luster. You second coated the low spots and now you have high spots. High spots are not uncommon when using oil on a deck, as the wood doesn't absorb evenly. I try to keep my eye on the deck as it starts to set up and the spots that might shine will be somewhat noticeable. I buff them slightly with a lint free rag to soak up some of the excess. It's similar to ragging off stain when doing trim, put it on, let it absorb, then wipe for uniformity. I had some success years ago removing some shiners with thinner, though this was before it cured. If you've had cool, damp weather it may not be fully cured, try it. The top coat did not absorb so it's going to take longer to cure anyway. Worth a shot. Do a test spot. Put some on, then put some on, then put some on, let the thinner soak it for a while, then try to buff it. You've got nothing to lose but a little time. If that doesn't work, turn it over to Mother Nature.


----------



## brownnl (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the feeback. I've been a lurker on this forum for many years, but this is my first thread. This forum has been a great resource for previous projects.

I've been thinking about tryring a thinner in a hidden spot on the deck to see the results. I'd just hate to turn it into more of an eysore than it is now. I don't want to get to a point that I'd HAVE to strip the whole thing.

Furniture is coming shortly. I'm sure that will help make the trouble spots less noticable.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> put some furniture out there to take your eyes of the deck then just let nature run its course...eventually it will all blend ........i call this the ''FREE'' method of fixing that deck


 that deck is beautiful nice job man. im assuming that you applied stain at proper spread rate some times wood will take stain at different rate .the ,rest of deck looks perfect i hate to say it but i think you got to picky.and should have left it alone .but hey i could be wrong im only basing that on how good the rest of deck looks .oles right you get your grill ,chase , table ,flower pots you forget all about it


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's common flashin. You cannot touch up stain. It will fade/blend faster than you think, especially on a walking surface.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

If the thinner is not going to knock the shine down a bit it won't do any damage. I think the general gist of the thread is right. I started to edit to add that you're going to have to accept some high spots, especially in the out years. Once the dirt starts laying, the sun starts beating on it, and the rain, it'll fade. If you did all that work yourself, you did a real nice job. congrats.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Another thing about Deckscapes.........it will continue to repel itself for 2-3 years on VERTICAL surfaces. I have been trying to re-stain some spindles on a deck for 2 years & each time I have to explain what's happening to the homeowner. I can re-stain any HORIZONTAL surface with no problem. Just a heads up.......


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Another thing about Deckscapes.........it will continue to repel itself for 2-3 years on VERTICAL surfaces. I have been trying to re-stain some spindles on a deck for 2 years & each time I have to explain what's happening to the homeowner. I can re-stain any HORIZONTAL surface with no problem. Just a heads up.......


Gymschu, does SW have any suggestions on abrading that surface so that it will accept a recoat? I've only used deckscapes once, latex solid, real nice product, very forgiving and leveled nicely.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Even though the products recommend a 24hr window to re-coat...thats just it, re-coat, not "touch up". I always always recommend 2 coats back to back, or wet on wet. Stain the full lengths of 3-4 boards at a time ( whatever's more comfortable for you ) Then when you are finished with those boards, if the stain looks absorbed, do them again immediately. Then on to the next set of 3-4 boards, and do the same thing again.


----------



## brownnl (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a quick update. 

It looks as though the shiny spots are already starting to fade. We've had some good sun over the weekend and I can see a noticeable difference already. It's at lease encouraging to see progress.

I'll provide some updated pictures in a couple weeks when hopefully the flashing is almost gone...


----------

